# insurance



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

So im having some mods done and thought it wise to let my insurance company know about it ...(admiral) . after the parts list was complete they siad it was uninsurable !!!! can any one tell me who they use for isurance on "modded" R-35's please. 
many thanks .


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

What mods did you declare to them?

D


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

all of them !


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

AP brakes 
cobb
tune 
down pipes 
injectors 
intake 
Titan exhaust
etc etc........


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice list - quite a beast you will have!

You won't get cover from a mainstream name - you will need to try some of the specialist brokers such as Flux, Keith Andrews etc.

Let us know how you get on.

D


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Not sure about that list, but for standard insurance More Than was great £410


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

More Than don't permit ANY mods.

D


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks Sumo ill give them a buzz.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Pace ward or Keith micheals . Both of them do trackday insurance aswell as modifications. Keith micheals has a very competitive rate with group armour


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Pace ward or Keith micheals . Both of them do trackday insurance aswell as modifications. Keith micheals has a very competitive rate with group armour


Groupma wouldn't touch my GTR due to it being wrapped....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Elliott_GTR said:


> Groupma wouldn't touch my GTR due to it being wrapped....


So you can do engine mods to make the car go faster but put a big sticker over it and they wont insure it.:chairshot

I have heard some crazy crap before but that hits the top spot :clap:


Robbie

Its time for the OTHER wrap you know that dont you  :thumbsup:


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> So you can do engine mods to make the car go faster but put a big sticker over it and they wont insure it.:chairshot
> 
> I have heard some crazy crap before but that hits the top spot :clap:
> 
> ...



I think it was just mods in general though... the wrap was the first thing I did and they didn't like it. New insurance co is great though. 

Under two weeks for my downpipes to be fitted...


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Elliott

What sort of premium do they pay for a highly modded GTR?

D


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Hard to tell as I have a sorta private fleet thing.

Got to be around the £1500 - 1800 mark though I should think if the GTR was on its own, but that includes agreed value etc.

What are people paying on average? I have no idea...


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

Elliot may i ask who you are with pls ?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Nowell and Richards


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Admiral will allow a zaust, but not a remap.

Currently negotiating the addition of a rubber bumper protector on my other car with Elephant.

God help us


----------



## JIMBO GTR (Dec 1, 2009)

After trawling insurance companies, and brokers for a quote on an approx 650bhp GTR with no luck I can honestly say I nearly gave up and thought about cancelling my mods..... but after a quick call to Competition Car Insurance they gave me a very good quote on the spot (all mods disclosed) This also includes 5 track days a year any where in Europe (not the Ring though) . So if any one has trouble finding insurance on a modded Gtr give these guys a call . 

cheers . :thumbsup:


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

my previous broker(no names mentioned) even said my premium was affected because my postcode revealed I lived near a motorway even though it would take me the quickest route of 2 miles to actually get on it!
What bearing it has I've not got the foggiest.....


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

JIMBO GTR said:


> After trawling insurance companies, and brokers for a quote on an approx 650bhp GTR with no luck I can honestly say I nearly gave up and thought about cancelling my mods..... but after a quick call to Competition Car Insurance they gave me a very good quote on the spot (all mods disclosed) This also includes 5 track days a year any where in Europe (not the Ring though) . So if any one has trouble finding insurance on a modded Gtr give these guys a call .
> 
> cheers . :thumbsup:


Interesting, thanks for the tip Jimbo! Will try Keith Michaels and CC Insurance.
Would you mind sharing what you ended up paying? Maybe by PM if you don't want to post?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

They quoted me and the trackdays had to be in the UK bar one which was allowed in Europe not all 5


----------

